# Do bands need to "warm up"?



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

I've noticed lately that when I start shooting, my bb's tend to hit low. After about 7-8 shots they start to climb to where I'm actually aiming. By shot 10-12, the bb's land basically where I'm aiming (shooting Airsoft BB's at 5meters at a sticky target)
So, should they "warm up" before shooting?


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Blacksmith said:


> I've noticed lately that when I start shooting, my bb's tend to hit low. After about 7-8 shots they start to climb to where I'm actually aiming. By shot 10-12, the bb's land basically where I'm aiming (shooting Airsoft BB's at 5meters at a sticky target)
> So, should they "warm up" before shooting?


Not sure what your shooting but from my understanding alot do. I know the simple shot black tales about 30 shots to break it in

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I find that is the case. I have some bands which fell like they are maxing out when I start and as they warm up are slacker and more active (4-5 shots).

I give them a few pre-stretches before shooting.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes. Like mattwalt, I stretch them a few times to get them up to temp. I actually learned this about rubber and latex from a clown that made balloon animals in this bar I used to hang out in. :naughty:


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah you're right, warm bands perform better than cold bands

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Didn't think about stretching the like balloons before shooting. That's a good idea

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

It all depends on the weather. In temperatures over about 80 degrees F, not much. As the temperature goes lower, you need to increase warm-up. Latex seems to be the most sensitive, gum rubber the least.


----------

